# Adding a 3rd dog, what gender is best?



## rmasterson (13 May 2018)

Hi All, I have 2 small, female house dogs aged 5. They are closely bonded and are generally tolerant of visiting dogs. Considering a 3rd dog but wondering if a male would be less divisive?


----------



## eatmyshorts (19 May 2018)

Generally speaking, it's easier to introduce one of the opposite sex, so yes, if i were you, i'd go for a dog.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 May 2018)

I'd definitely go for a male.


----------



## Bojingles (19 May 2018)

I've just got a male rescue and he's settled in fine with my two bitches. I don't think I'd get another bitch in your shoes.


----------



## Clodagh (19 May 2018)

We have four, soon the be 5 bitches all living together happily. Why is it thought that opposite sex is better? Genuine question. I wouldn't have a dog anyway, can't be doing with all that leg cocking and willy hanging out.(LOL).


----------



## druid (19 May 2018)

Clodagh said:



			We have four, soon the be 5 bitches all living together happily. Why is it thought that opposite sex is better? Genuine question. I wouldn't have a dog anyway, can't be doing with all that leg cocking and willy hanging out.(LOL).
		
Click to expand...

The worry that if you keep entire bitches together for long eventually you'll end up with a dead one wen they fall out? I keep only dogs, no leg cocking allowed and nothing to miss a big chunk of the shooting season because it's in heat!


----------



## Chiffy (20 May 2018)

I am with Clodagh, bitches only in this household and always has been. Staggered ages. Never had a problem introducing a new one whether puppy or Rescue. Never once had a fight or fall out in 50 odd years of Dog ownership. Mine are spayed after two or sometimes three seasons.


----------



## Clodagh (20 May 2018)

I do see Druid's POV, my BIL had a bitch killed here on the farm and one of my bitches was involved, although the two main protagantists were his two adult (spayed) girls.

We have never had any trouble here, like Chiffy, and ours too are spayed after a year or two.


----------



## eatmyshorts (20 May 2018)

Clodagh said:



			We have four, soon the be 5 bitches all living together happily. Why is it thought that opposite sex is better? Genuine question. I wouldn't have a dog anyway, can't be doing with all that leg cocking and willy hanging out.(LOL).
		
Click to expand...

I think the chances of fights/not getting on are higher in same sex. I always think of the old saying "Dogs fight for breeding rights, bitches fight for breathing rights!". There's always the exceptions to the rule of course - i have two litter mate bitches who have grown up together with never a cross word - they'll even share a bone!


----------



## Moobli (26 May 2018)

This is a pertinent question for me too at the moment.  I am hoping to add a third GSD next year and already have two males - one neutered (10 years old) and one entire (7 years old).  I was thinking a bitch might be better to bring a bit of balance, but with one entire male and a bitch who would remain unspayed for at least a couple of years, that might be asking for more trouble than just adding another dog pup.  Dogs do tend to be my preference anyway.


----------



## Clodagh (26 May 2018)

We used to keep entire dogs and bitches together, and all lived in the house. We survived but it did get a bit boring twice a year.


----------



## eatmyshorts (27 May 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			This is a pertinent question for me too at the moment.  I am hoping to add a third GSD next year and already have two males - one neutered (10 years old) and one entire (7 years old).  I was thinking a bitch might be better to bring a bit of balance, but with one entire male and a bitch who would remain unspayed for at least a couple of years, that might be asking for more trouble than just adding another dog pup.  Dogs do tend to be my preference anyway.
		
Click to expand...

When you get to multiple dogs, i think you do have to assess the situation more carefully with what you've got & take each dog's temperament into account. I think if i was in your shoes, i'd probably go for another dog too.


----------



## {97702} (27 May 2018)

I have 3 bitches and a dog at the moment..... he feels henpecked   Having said that he wouldn't tolerate another dog in the house, he is too protective of me.   In the past I have had dogs and bitches, the feedback from the rescue was that it really wouldn't make any difference which I had as there could potentially be problems with either sex being introduced.

In your position OP I would get a dog, for WorkingGSD I would recommend a bitch - is having your other dog castrated an option WGSD?


----------

